
Foodzie Raises $1 Million For Its Specialty Food Marketplace - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/16/foodzie-raises-1-million-for-its-specialty-food-marketplace/
======
pwim
12 Chocolate Chip Cookie for $18.95. I'm amazed people would pay so much. I
wonder how many sales she gets.

~~~
mwerty
Clearly you've never been to whole foods.

------
callmeed
I'm glad they finally launched. Site looks good.

I have a similar startup in the works.

~~~
roblafave
Thanks for the kind words about the site. We're excited about the convergence
of food and technology, and would love to connect if it makes sense.

------
wastedbrains
I ordered the chocolates awhile ago for my girlfriend... It was delicious.

